
The U.S. Is Worried About Bitcoin–and It’s Finally Doing Something About It - tomerbd
https://www.forbes.com/sites/billybambrough/2020/02/18/the-us-is-very-worried-about-bitcoinand-its-finally-doing-something-about-it/
======
BitwiseFool
This article doesn't say much of substance. It isn't about the new FINCEN
requirements Mnuchin hinted at a week ago. It's basically about how much
energy mining uses.

